# 2010 Nissan Maxima Battery Corrosion



## 91yrsold (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey guys,
My mother purchased a 2010 Maxima new from dealer little over a year ago. Car is garage kept, and is driven 15-20 miles to work and back home everyday. Shame if you ask me but whatever, car is in great condition except for the beginnings of corrosion at the positive battery terminal and on battery tie down. Dealer said it was "normal" and just cleaned it up but I think there might be more to the story. Has anyone had similar issues? For now it was covered up with some vasoline to prevent any further corrosion


----------



## stealthy (Mar 22, 2012)

There is no way corrosion should be happening that quickly on a new car. I'm guessing the dealership didn't take good care of it while it was on their lot. Glad they covered the area, but they really should have been taking better care of the car from the beginning.


----------

